# Houghton Lake outing dates



## eyebuster (Jan 10, 2003)

Lets see if we can come up with a date for this outing. It seems there is something going on, on all of these dates. If someone can come up with something else that's ok with me as well....Just trying to get something going..

Thanks Burksee for doing to homework......lol


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

Voted for the last weekend...just to make sure that the wife has no prob with me going...2 in a row would be a NO WAY...and Valintines would be really iffy


----------



## ice fishin nut (Feb 3, 2003)

Did I miss something????? What happened to 21st and 22nd?????


----------



## eyebuster (Jan 10, 2003)

Man u is shaaaaaarp, lol no nut you didn't miss anything the 21st is the Higgins lake Winterfest. I suppose we could still throw that date it as well??????? Just thinking out loud


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

If we have safe ice, it looks like we are, what is wrong with going Jan. 3th and 4th? Maybe week-end after christmas.


----------



## eyebuster (Jan 10, 2003)

I don't have a problem with any dates personally and will more than likely be up there on the weekends you mentioned slowpoke.

Hey kevin, keep me informed please on the ice conditions. We will have to get together when you come back from the warm part of the country......for sure..


----------



## slim Jim (Jan 2, 2003)

Feb. dates? Have to get out sooner than that. There will be ice next month out there. Had 2-3 inches before this rain hit. Sometime in Jan. sounds perfect.


----------



## RJF (Feb 12, 2002)

The later we go, the better chance of being burried in snow. Makes walking hard, and the quad might get stuck. I have a trailer, that could haul people out, but deep snow would be a problem. I'll be there every weekend, just about, so I won't vote.

Rick


----------



## gottafish (Jan 11, 2001)

I can make any weekend in Feb except the 21st-22nd so I won't vote....eyebuster, if you're up between Christmas and new years perhaps we can hook up then, I'll be up with my youngest son....


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

OK! SMALL OUTING HOUGHTON LAKE 12-20-03 @ south shore DNR boat ramp @ day light. Bring radio ch. 8. See you there.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

I voted for the 28th & 29th. Although I'm "planning" on being up with the family most weekends prior. I'd like to make a run up to Higgins Lake for there winterfest on the 21st as well.

Slowpoke, Wish I could be withya on the 20th, but have partys to attend. We are planning on being up the weekend after (27th/28th) Christmas. Wife and kids are hoping for snow to ride the sleds and hopefully I can wet a line then.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Burksee; Some other time. Maybe the week-end after Christmas. I go up a lot. Hope to be at the Higgins lake winterfest, won the perch contest last year.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Anyone else gonna vote?

Can we pick a date soon? I need to mark the calendar so i can go!


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

I may have to try and get up there this weekend. I'll check my map book for the DNR launch. Where do you get bait? How far of a walk is likely, do you think there will be enough ice for snowmobiles???


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Fishfoote,

This post was to pick/vote on a date for an outing in February. Hope you can come!

This weekends "mini-outing" has a post as well. Check this post in "Ice Fishing" http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=54951


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Bump it up!

When are we going to pick a date?


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Bump.............................

I need to get a date firmed up so I can mark the calender, take the time off and warn the family. If theres no objections I'd like to suggest we make pick the 28th & 29th for the outing dates, close this thread and open one for "Houghton Lake Outing 2/28 & 2/29" and start making plans!

OK?


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Go for it. Good with me.


----------



## umas911 (Sep 19, 2003)

i will be going up 2/19-2/22


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

This thread is considered closed. 

The date for the M-S outing on Houghton Lake is going to be 2/28 & 2/29, it will be the weekend after the Higgins Lake outing on 2/21 & 2/22. 

Please see "Outings Forum" for "Houghton Lake Outing 2/28 & 2/29"

We'll start getting a head count, make some plans and have some fun!


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

Is there going to be a "michigan-sportsman" polar dip?


----------

